# ideas on making loft cat proof?



## rets (Jan 18, 2014)

Any ideas on how to make loft cat proof? I have concerns that trap doors may allow entry of stray cats and attack the pigeons. Any idea will be gladly appreciated.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

you can have a lockable door over the trap that you keep open during the day/when you are there and lock at night.

The door can also be a slider of plywood that blocks off the entry to the traps, if you find a way to secure it

what kind of trap do you have?


----------



## rets (Jan 18, 2014)

I am currently on the planning stage so i do not have the loft yet. I am concerned when i let them out for about an hour to exercise and fly. Does that mean I have to stay guard the whole hour until i let them return?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

unless you have cats hanging around in the street all day, the biggest danger is at night.

I am always around when I let my birds out.

Of course when birds fly for 4-9 hours there is no way you can do that. Hopefully someone else can give you advice on that


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually as long as the trap is left open, other predators can get in. Cats aren't the only problem. Hawks will get in during the day. At night many other things can get in.


----------

